# Feathers Being Eaten - Mite?



## Billy83 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm at my wits end with this problem which has now spread to a number of birds. Basically something is eating away the feathers in dead-straight lines just as if you've taken a pair of scissors and cut a chunk out. Some feathers are worse than others but its now visible from a distance, especially on wing feathers.

I've added a photo - could this be some sort of mite? I treated the birds with a general louse / mite powder which didn't have any effect. I got some Frontline and gave them two sprays to some bare skin at the back of the neck but this hasn't worked either.










If anyone has some information that would be great,
Billy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First, please post your pic using a different provider. When clicking on it my security blocked the hidden malware and notified me of the problem. 

Maybe rodents. It would be better to do a pic of the bird/birds affected.


----------



## Billy83 (Nov 12, 2015)

I initially thought mice but they wouldn't do it such straight lines. I've read about moths / certain feather mite but haven't seen anything like this, even when going out in the dark with a torch


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where are you geographically? It could mean you're dealing with something no one here is familiar with. 

I would still like to see a pic of the whole bird.


----------



## Billy83 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm in England - it's an exceptionally warm and humid autumn and I know red mite has been terrible all over the country. I will take another photo tomorrow as it has gone dark now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to contact someone from the UK, see if she's aware of this type of thing.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have no idea at this point. Could you post another bird or two with the damage?


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

Hiya 
There is no mite or external parasite that will munch a feather in a straight line like that.
I am thinking you might have a chicken who is damaging the others in this way. Or a neighbour making a bad job of trying to clip their wings (joking, I think!).

If this was me I would put some anti-peck spray on the affected bird's feather tips and see if things improve.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not sure you're that far off about human involvement. A couple of us were talking about that being a possibility. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Also, if you were dealing with external parasites, you would be able to see them. Their favorite place is around the vent area where it's warm and moist.


----------



## Billy83 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi again everyone,

OK these feathers pictured are from a bird who is alone with no others in the same pen. It's wooden so there are no areas where they can be "catching" and breaking the feathers. I've looked at various times of the day and night and there are definitly no visible lice / mites on the feathers (even in the dark using a torch).










Could it be some sort of deficiency? Or outside factor? They get a very mixed diet of layers pellets, mixed corn (maize, wheat) and greens every now and then. They're housed on sawdust and shavings and kept clean. Drinking water is changed every day / two days max.

I'm getting really down because I just can't seem to work out the problem http://www.chickenforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's not exactly the pic of a bird.

That still looks like someone having at it with scissors.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Consider increasing protein content by feeding gamebird feed for two weeks and no other feed sources. Gamebird feed is higher in protein content and will take care of protein deficiencies due to feather picking. After about a week of feeding the gamebird feed, inspect the birds feathers. (Not the ones that have already been picked.) 
Also ratty looking feathers can be due to molt. Molt causes irritation and sometimes birds will pick or preen the feathers more often. Birds that pick/preen, the feathers will be seen on the ground if this is the case. If a bird is in molt and feathers are not seen on the ground, it means that the bird is eating the feathers due to a lack of protein the diet, in which case gamebird feed is recommended as well. If in fact it's molt, provide gamebird feed for one month then wean the bird back to layer feed.
Keep in mind there are different types of molts, some are more obvious than others and they start molts as chicks.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

Those feather did not grow like that- they have sustained mechanical damage while actually on the bird. The quest is to work out exactly how that damage has occurred- not a parasite that's for sure.


----------



## Billy83 (Nov 12, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Consider increasing protein content by feeding gamebird feed for two weeks and no other feed sources. Gamebird feed is higher in protein content and will take care of protein deficiencies due to feather picking.


Would chick crumbs do the same thing? I'm not sure where I'd get gamebird feed around here.

I thought it could be mice, but there are no droppings and nothing has been caught in a trap. Then someone suggested moths - but I went out at night and there was nothing around.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Billy83 said:


> Would chick crumbs do the same thing? I'm not sure where I'd get gamebird feed around here.
> 
> I thought it could be mice, but there are no droppings and nothing has been caught in a trap. Then someone suggested moths - but I went out at night and there was nothing around.


Every time I've purchased gamebird feed, it has been crumbles. Your birds should eat it as well. Feed stores carry it, just call and ask. Check the label attached to the sack for protein content. I've seen it vary from 22% to 28% protein. Try and purchase a 25 pound sack or less since it'll be temporary usage. I have a 50 pound sack right now, 28% protein. I've only used 2 small buckets of it and all but one of my birds has recovered from molt.
I suspect your bird might be picking herself. If it were external parasites, she would be dust bathing a lot and losing feathers at the same time. You would also see the parasites crawling around on her. You'd also see parasites and feathers inside her house as well. If she were in molt, you'd see feathers on the ground and inside her house. The extra protein will stop the picking.


----------



## Billy83 (Nov 12, 2015)

Just an update - tomorrow will be the 4th or 5th ivermec treatment. It has slowed down, although this week I've seen it fairly active again on just a couple of birds.

They've stopped preening so much - but it's still not dormant. I can live with the eaten feathers until a moult but I'd feel happier if it wasn't still increasing on a couple.

Fingers crossed it will get better


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Still need some good comprehensive pics of the birds and their surroundings. You're asking a bunch of people to make blind suggestions when the whole picture can not be seen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ivermectin is ineffective on birds in GB and has been for years. I don't even know how you got hold of any.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah shoot, Billy. All evidence points to you being a troll. Once everyone has a chance to see this you will be banned and your posts deleted. 

Shame, we really don't like banning members. Sort of explains why your first pic was identified as having a virus.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

I use Ivermectin for mites if I have to- it's freely available as a spot-on product in pet stores etc. in the UK as Beaphar anti-parasite and a couple of other products. There's one called 'Harka-mectin' for pigeons which can be be used. 

I avoid this where possible though because of the egg withdrawal time- 3 of my chickens are currently laying still but I have a silkie with a slightly crusty face at the moment- I will take a little scraping from her this weekend and have a look under the microscope before I decide if I need to treat for scaly beak and ditch my eggs for a while


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ivermectin is something they give people for worms. I wouldn't be concerned with a lengthy wiithdrawel period. 

Either someone is having a good prank on you or you are having a good prank on us.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Ivermectin is something they give people for worms. I wouldn't be concerned with a lengthy wiithdrawel period.
> 
> Either someone is having a good prank on you or you are having a good prank on us.


I am using Ivermectin "off licence" when I use it on my chickens. It is very effective against nematodes and all the species of mite and louse that poultry can get. It's also hugely easier than the various topical treatments people try. 2 treatments a couple of weeks apart is very effective for lice and mites.

It actually has around a month meat withdrawal time (product dependant) for cattle in the UK, and a minimum of 60 day milk withdrawal because it's safety in humans is not known. It does go through the milk. For that reason I would not risk using the eggs for a few days on myself, friends or family. As a vet I would only recommend it to someone who understands these issues and is not going to sell any eggs on anyway. (I should probably add that I have accidentally self-injected a couple of times over my career with Ivomec, and suffered no ill effects- so it MIGHT be perfectly safe). I would happily feed the eggs to my dog and cats for a few days (don't do this if you own a collie- if they carry the blue merle gene it can be fatal to them).


----------

